# Digital camera



## David E Dearden (Jan 19, 2004)

Thank you all for advise (Digital Camera) looks like fun once you learn,
 David Dearden


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi David and all,
 I would like to add, when selecting a camera of any kind, always go with a company that specializes in cameras (camera maker). Mainly, for the optics. I now use a Nikon Coolpix3100 (digital) w/ 3.2 megapixals. It's basically all anyone should need. I use two AA rechargable batteries and it takes a small flashcard. I edit and filter w/ Adobe Photoshop 6.0 . This is my two cents minus tax [].


----------



## David E Dearden (Apr 13, 2004)

Well my daughter says if I would get out of bed, she will be bringing me a New everything. Computor,camera, printer. This one has been a good one for over three years, but it is time to say goodby. If I don't get back on line you know I failed, if I do it will be awhile because at 63 it' hard to find the right way to get all this setup and never had a Dig. camera in my hands. But will go down trying.
 Dave


----------



## Kim (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi David
 I am sure you will work it out, once you do it will be heaps of fun.  Goodluck and we expect to see some great pics coming from your way.
 Regards Kim


----------



## David E Dearden (Apr 17, 2004)

Ok Kim, and all the new stuff is out in the hallway. Have to be in a good frame of mine to tackle it. You should see the tangle of wires under my desk. Thanks all
 Dave


----------



## Kim (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi David
 Time to make room for new technology.  There are a lot of wires and cords to sort out.  If you can tuck them away somewhere out of sight they will be out of mind, well, so they say.  I am a shocker when I get a new piece of equipment.  I tackle it out of the box and fiddle around trying to work it out, then I get the instructions out which I should have done in the first place, lol.  I think you will have some very interesting items to show the forum and I am sure we are all looking foreward to seeing some of it.  So come on Dave get a move on!! Lol[].
 Kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey David, do what I did, I borrowed my sons digital sharp cam-corder, and had him set it up the first time.[] Now what's all this nonsense about all the wires  you have to add in order to use the digital camera[:-]  My camera only requires 1 USB cord to attach to the computer![]  Maybe you could borrow one of those nifty cameras we're seeing more and more in police cruisers these days![]


----------



## KEvans (Apr 26, 2004)

FWIW.  I have been using a Fuji Finepix A303 for the last year and a half and have great success with it.  The optical zoom is equivalent to 38mm-114mm on a 35mm camera.  The resolution is 3.2 megapixel.  It comes with a 16mb XD memory card and I just bought my second 64mb card for $23.50.  This gives me a total of over 250 exposures at 3.2mp (over 1100 exposures at the low resolution setting) It slips easily into my shirt or jeans pocket and two weeks ago, I saw prices as low as $150 for this little jewel.  USB cable upload and two AA batteries.  KE


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to have this testimonial, KE.  You must be a smart consumer!  []

 This is from an earlier thread about digital cameras:

 RE: bottle pics - digital cameras (in reply to kawdog)       

 For info and recommendations on buying a digital camera, check out 
http://www.ConsumerReports.org

 Consumer Reports top-rated 3-megapixel camera is the Fujifilm FinePix 3800 at list price $340. 

*Their "Best Buy" is the 3-megapixel Fujifilm FinePix A303 at list price $220. * 

 More than 3 megapixels is only useful if you want to print really big, high-quality pix, or if you want to do sophisticated manipulations of your images. 

 Hope this helps. 

 --------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (May 22, 2004)

Hello david, Im can relate to what you have in your hallway..  Now i should be taking my own "advice" Get up Get to work on that new camara read the directions and put it all togeather, Its all mostly color coded anyways and its step by step, They havy you tech own now adays so get rid of all those heaps of wires and get with the new program. My mom and  her boy friend just got a computer and camara and a cell phone and i had to sit there for a few hours talking to them and explaing how everything works setting up voice mail on there cell phones ECT.. stuff you dont want to here about... I hope to see you soon back on and with the 2oth century lol


----------



## Rrey199 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thought I'd chime in. I use a Cannon digital elph, 3.2 megapixels. It takes a SD ram memory card which pops out and plugs diredtly into the front of my PC. Then I just click and download. I'm still learning to do close-ups and how to work the psychotic flash. It fits in my pocket and the 64kb card holds about 60 pics. You can buy up to 1GB cards last I looked.


----------

